# Double south river mouths: Do you love them or hate them and why?



## lenoreluna (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm noticing that lots of AC: NH players either love or hate the double south river mouths and there isn't a whole lot of in between. After 4 months of playing, do you have a strong opinion one way or the other and why?


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 15, 2020)

I like the symmetry of double south mouths and I also think the rocks at the bottom of the river mouth are easier to see when the mouth is facing south.


----------



## moon_child (Jul 15, 2020)

My old island had the double south river mouths. I recently reset and now I have a south and an east facing combo. Comparisons are:
- Double south river maps are tricky to work with in terms of terraforming. You have to be creative to figure out how to use the thin strips of land on the side.
- Double south river maps are more open and the beaches on the side are unobstructed so it’s easier to farm balloons when you need to (for recipes on Cherry Blossom and Bunny Day events).
- Double south river maps kind of forces you to design your island symmetrically.


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 15, 2020)

I purposefully avoided a double south river when choosing an island, so I guess I'm on the hating side. It just seemed so much harder to work with.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 15, 2020)

I have double south. I think they are ok. My map fits perfectly with them. I’m too far in to contemplate any other rivers


----------



## xTech (Jul 15, 2020)

Double south rivers is just too much in my opinion. I like to just have one pretty long river going through my island, that branches off once so it splits up my island into 3 sections. It feels a lot more natural that way, and also makes it a lot easier to decorate around them. Although to be fair, I rebuilt all my rivers very soon after I unlocked the option for water terraforming, so it doesn't matter too much what I get at the start, at least not to me personally.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 15, 2020)

Honestly, I didn't think it was a problem until I realized they sorta constrict the size of the island. Like the little thin strips of land on the east and west coast are pretty difficult to keep or work with. 

I went from this: 






To currently this:





I'm going to reroute my right river which is a.. task. Hopefully I won't die and regret everything. If I do just say the great black bass god was too powerful.


----------



## Barney (Jul 15, 2020)

I have two southern river mouths and I like it.

It basically gives me a central 'island' within the main island, which has my resident services, airport, shops, and a couple of houses.

The rest of the island surrounding that has the other houses, museum and various things I've created.


----------



## Snek (Jul 15, 2020)

I Iike them because they're symmetrical. When I picked out my maps in the beginning, I made sure to get double south river mouths. My island is fine with them.


----------



## cocoacat (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe if I was going for a Venice or Babylon look,l the double south rivers would work well, but I avoided it when I picked my island.


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 15, 2020)

My map has two southern river exits and it was only a big challenge while terraforming was locked. With terraforming unlocked, ultimately the river exits don't matter much as I can always reroute rivers to create wider swathes of land to the east and west, or even remove rivers entirely.


----------



## meela (Jul 15, 2020)

I recently reset my island, I had a south and west mouth in my first island, and now I have a double south mouth. It honestly doesn't annoy me too much, I'm still excited to design my island! I can definitely see how it may annoy other people though, i agree it does force some sort of symmetry.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 15, 2020)

I have a double south end river. It's a mix of love hate especially with designing the rivers. On a lot of islands with double south ends, they just fill one in so they have more land to work with on the side. I'm trying to utilize both so I'm just designing my island and going to work my rivera around my design and hope it works out in the end. 

My airport is to the left and my residence services is to the right and in the back so I can't have a symmetrical island anyway and I don't really want a symmetrical island. They look pretty and all but they are not interesting to me.


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 15, 2020)

I had no idea people hated them until after I designed my island. I really like the symmetry of it and I think it looks pretty nice with the rivers! It's fun having my town be on an island within an island

Edited: Fixed my wording because I said island too much in every sentence xD


----------



## justalittlemad (Jul 15, 2020)

I had double south rivers and hated them. They played a big part in my decision to restart my entire game.


----------



## mitfy (Jul 15, 2020)

i have double south river mouths and i'm not really a fan. i chose that island map because i heard you can't cross the rivers until later on, so i chose the one with the biggest mainland to put the houses on. also, i like having long, uninterrupted stretches of beach on the left and right. now it's quite bothersome. some of it is poor planning on my part, though.


----------



## AstralFirework (Jul 15, 2020)

I have double south rivers, and last month basically made them into an inverted Y, with my  plaza at the top of the fork. It's not great, but it works okay. 

If I had realized it wasn't a good thing, I would've picked a different layout. It's a bit too late now for that.


----------



## Imbri (Jul 15, 2020)

To be honest, I didn't think much about the rivers when I chose my map. I was mainly focused on the 3rd level cliff with a pond in the upper corner, since I knew from the beginning that I wanted to place my house there.

It has been a bit of a challenge to fit everything I want, but it also has made for some designs I might not have attempted otherwise. I like the symmetry, I also like that it made it easy to divide the island into 3 development "stages" - highest amount near the airport/RS, slightly less for the neighborhoods, and the upper back the least developed.


----------



## JSS (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't mind them that much. I have two south ones and worked around one. Now it just looks like it's a part of the sea that went a little bit further in.


Spoiler: Like so.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283486966370033664


----------



## sarosephie (Jul 15, 2020)

I deliberately avoided picking the double south ones because I wanted a unique residential area that was part of a landmass. 

Mostly I wanted to create mini continents on my island dedicated to certain areas.

Really wish river mouths were an option to change like, either change 1 or 2 at the same time. But some things have to be permanent -sigh-


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 15, 2020)

I just realized that I have double south river mouths! to be honest, I seriously hated them at first. Without terraforming, it’s incredibly hard to work with the thin strips of land on either side. After unlocking terraforming it’s been a lot easier to work with. I’ve almost filled in one side of the map’s rivers and I’m going to dig new rivers in places around map. If I’d paid attention to the river mouths when picking my map in the beginning I’d definitely choose one with the river mouths in different places. South facing ones just aren’t my jam, lol.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 15, 2020)

I have double south river exits. It's exactly what I wanted since it fits the theme of my island.


----------



## Karmahri (Jul 15, 2020)

Personally I'm quite conflicted because I currently have both river mouths filled up with land and I feel like I *should* make a river out of them to make it look natural but then again there's not a ton of land on the other side so I'm not sure what quite to do


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 15, 2020)

When I started playing, I went with a layout that has two south river exits because I liked that it made my island look more symmetrical. I still love it because the way my river runs through my island means that it basically splits my island into three sections - a central, more developed area where all the important things are, plus two smaller sections on the left and right sides which have tons of trees and only a few houses.


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 15, 2020)

I have the double south river exits.  I would consider changing it if I had the option, but terraforming gives you so many other options that I haven't found it too restrictive overall. I'm still changing some things, but here's roughly what it looks like.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jul 15, 2020)

I got one and honestly I really like it! I put two bridges so I can have some nice symmetry going


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 15, 2020)

Not a fan. They've always looked unnatural to me. 

I've never designed anything on my island to be symmetrical but the designs that utilize them make them work well. Some of my favorite designs for them are boardwalks, breaking into the island and creating another mini island, and harbor-like areas.


----------



## Nodokana (Jul 15, 2020)

I didn't think about this when choosing the layout of my island. I have 2 south river mouths and I am not the biggest fan. I've already covered up one of them with land and the other is still up for debate for what I'll do.


----------



## nerfeddude (Jul 15, 2020)

When I was choosing my island layout, I avioded a double-south river mouths, because I thought it would be a pain to work with it, so I went with south-east one. And, honestly, I don't regret doing that, seeing how much creativity you need to turn a double-south rivers into something pretty.


----------



## Fraggle (Jul 15, 2020)

Being totally new to AC I had no idea there were so many maps when I started up and I literally just chose the one I liked best out of the first 4. Mine has the heart pond up on the cliffs and yes, two south river exits.

Can’t say it’s ever bothered me much, my map came with a lot of rivers with 3 cliff top ponds too but I love the water. I can see it would bother those more into terraforming more than me though.


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

I have double south mouths, they don’t really bother me to be honest.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jul 15, 2020)

I love the double south facing rivers. My new island happens to have them and I wouldn't want to change. The reason I love them is I've seen a lot of good organized islands with them and I want to create an island that is organized too. I have an idea on how I want to shape my river, so it should work out just fine for me.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 15, 2020)

For me it's not too much of a problem atm on my island. I'm going for a theme that splits my villagers up right down the middle so it's not much of a hassle. But one problem is that I had to redo my whole river to make it happen.
Just depends on what you're going for in my opinion.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 15, 2020)

Being the symmetry freak I am; I personally love the double south rivers. My first island had them and my new island has them too. The long beaches on the sides and the mini beaches on the bottom are nice bonuses.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jul 15, 2020)

I have double south river mouths and I don’t hate them but I don’t love them either. They make it harder to terraform. Good thing I’m not super into terraforming. I don’t mind them too much and I put up with them but had I known what a pain they would be I would have chosen a different map


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 15, 2020)

Never thought about it, I always just work with what I'm given


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 15, 2020)

I have a map that has both river mouths on the south side of the island.

I personally like it; it lets you design your island in a way that's symmetric. Ultimately, it does mean the lower portion of your town isn't as connected as if you had a river opening on the east / west side of town, but I think that it's a fine tradeoff for having a more symmetric town.


----------



## tajikey (Jul 15, 2020)

I have them and love them. In fact, I specifically wanted an island with two south exits. It's just easier to do a symmetrical design (my preference), when both sides are as close to matching as possible. Any other river exit combination would not have made my island design possible.


----------



## Meira (Jul 15, 2020)

I thought I would like it when I picked the map as I originally wanted rivers in the bottom half of my island in order to have lots of space to work with in the top area and now I'm not really liking the 2 south rivers because of the design constraint regarding the strip of land on both sides.

Im thinking of closing one of the side.


----------



## Toska (Jul 15, 2020)

I chose a double south river specifically because I love the symmetry. I still enjoy it and doubt I would have it another way.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

I have one west mouth and one south mouth, but I wouldn’t have been upset if I got 2 south mouths. I only have control over one third of the map anyways.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 15, 2020)

My mind went to a totally different place when I read some of the comments so I appreciate the OP adding "river" between the words "south" and "mouth". Good lord. I need to get my mind out of the gutter lmao!!!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 15, 2020)

Am i the minority that only has one river mouth down south?


----------



## Saga (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't like them because it causes such narrow strips on the outer edges of each river mouth. I wouldn't know how to decorate around that! So actually my only strict requirement when choosing my map was not to have two southern river exits. I got a map with one east and one south exit, and it works very well because my eastern exit is almost at the top of my map, and most of the beach above it is taken up by large rocks. So I have a pretty much unbroken east AND west coast, which I love.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 16, 2020)

Soime ideas for the people who are struggling with the small strips of land on the edges of a double south river.

I got around the small strip on land on the side by make one mostly water (my dock/pier) and I curved the river on the other side to give it more space for my campsite.



Spoiler: Original Map












Spoiler: Current Map


----------



## Kattea (Jul 16, 2020)

I have double south facing rivers. It is tricky with the two thin strips of land on either side, but I managed to make a farmer's market with one and a butterfly garden on the other. Plenty of space to be creative, unless you want to put buildings or do heavy terraforming.


----------



## rosabelle (Jul 16, 2020)

I don't really hate them but I avoided picking a layout with double south facing rivers cause I don't have any idea how to work around the thin strips of land on the edges. I like symmetry though


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 16, 2020)

Before launch I planned to pick a double south river mainly because south facing waterfalls were my favourite in New Leaf. But I realised I didn’t like it as much as a river exit on an island. The thin strips on each side also seemed hard to landscape and might steer me into making a symmetrical island, which I didn’t want. I didn’t rule it out completely but I ended up choosing my map based on fruit/airport colour and location. This is before I knew there were other factors to reset for such as peninsula size, rock sizes, pier sizes, flowers, etc. which I think are more important than the river exits.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 16, 2020)

I like them since they're somewhat symmetrical


----------



## seularin (Jul 16, 2020)

depends on what you're planning to do with your island - it does force some symmetry and while some people dislike that, lots love it; it is pretty hard to work with when you have two thin strips but ive found lots of islands with them and they were pretty creative with how they decorated


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jul 16, 2020)

My island has the double south river mouths, and I definitely don't mind them, nor would I want to change them if given the option. I haven't felt it restrict what I've been able to do with my island.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2020)

I reset for two south-facing river exits on my second island. It's difficult trying to plan a layout around a west/east facing one, whereas the southern ones can look pretty without a river attached rather than awkward.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 16, 2020)

I have two south river mouths and I like it. As many have said, it's symmetrical and I think it worked great for my island's layout. Here's a most recent picture of my layout.


----------



## JSS (Jul 16, 2020)

I forgot one thing that made me want two mouths down south (*giggle*). I wanted a main beach area, decorated to look like it was heavily frequented, and the east and west strips with a more deserted and natural feel to them. It felt a lot easier to do that this way.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Jul 16, 2020)

i hate them, but i’ve put 300+ hours into my island and love my villagers too much to reset  and i mean... i can make them work lol


----------

